# Best laptop



## helpmeout (Sep 25, 2012)

*Best laptop for long hours of downloading&browsing  and watching 1080p movies*

Hello guys please guide me for laptop *just browsing and downloading(whole night ) and watching the same downloaded movies 1080 or 720p THAts It*
Here we go..

I already own 1 desktop  and I am using tremendously  since 2 years .
It is configured with high speed Amd quadcore phenom x4 945 processor rated as 7.3 by windows rating index,4 GB 1333mhz- 5.9
I mainly use it for downloading movies,games and watching the same .Mine monthly usage is around 50 to 80 Gbs something like that and as you already for downloading such data you need to put on your PC almost 24*7 hours . PCs speed is fascinating ,runs continously,never hangs even if you open 30 tabs in your browser  .

Same thing I want with laptop
*Minimum-Maximum screen 15.6 led*

Main tasks and usage 
just browsing and downloading(whole night ) and watching the same downloaded movies 1080 or 720p THAts It
 1st Task -browsing&downloading for long hours
2nd task -watching movies 1080p,720p
carrying laptop one place to another place i.e shop to home & vice-versa
Internet device Micromax dongle ,unlimited plan
Ive selected some notebook please have a look

Budget notebook  Without graphics card but is it capable of playing 1080p and 720p movies ?

Toshiba Satellite C850-P5010 Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ No OS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

With a bit casual graphics..without usb 3.0(negative point)

HP Pavilion G6-1318AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


When we are buying above 32k then why not buy a notebook with graphics because we would be using it for at least 2 years so as not to regret about it later.

*Finally*

Asus  i5 2nd gen ,*2gb* 630m graphics
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

or

lennovo  i5 *3rg gen*,1gb 630m,*2*usb 3.0*,*3 years warranty*
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z580-59-33...n7-hb/p/itmdajfgjumztw5h?pid=COMDAJFEHCZJZJXW

What to compromise 2gb 630m(asus) or i5 3rd gen (lennovo at +2k) ?
What would make much difference 3rd gen processor or 2gb graphics ? Now I am spending 40 to 42k so am now going to use it at least for 2.5/3 years *considering it futuristic*

Watch it Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

heyy dude! please mention your budget first! you putting your options of 23500 and 34599. First decide how much you can afford.
And kindly stay abway from toshiba laptops. Nobody buys this brand and god know how will be the after sales of toshiba laptops. You seem to be AMD fan that's why you are looking for AMD laptops, right?
AM8 A8 is far better than other laptops you mentioned. Dedicated graphics use is only in gaming, editing and graphical performance for normal use like watching HD videos integrated graphics are more than enough. I better suggest you to get a 3rd generation core-i5 Intel laptop as it has better overall performance than AMD A8 and much favorable to your needs. AMD A8 is only good for those who need good gaming graphics in low budget.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 26, 2012)

@ rider No budget but purpose is main
First I was planning to buy this all rounder laptop 
Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
best notebook according to specs with a high end graphics card 650 just available at 58000 earlier

But now Ive changed mine mind,now  I dont want gaming so why should I spend  30000 ...40000.. on a notebook without graphics .I want rough and tough notebook for above mentioned tasks .Mine usage is very rough  I guess thats why I want to spend as minimum as possible.According to mine rough usage Whether its any notebook it would not last more than 1.5 or 2 year so why should i risk 40k or 50k.
Yes I am a big fan of amd Desktop processors since the time i am using it in desktop.
Core i5 3rd gen starting from 33k without graphics then a8 would be better at this price because we would not notice very much diff in their speeds.
Hope toshiba plays 720p&1080p smoothly and clearly which was previously available at 18k HomeShop18.com Superdeals - Deals that last only minutes
Yes you are right about toshiba co. thats why I am stuck now .


----------



## Jripper (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Okay first of all mention atleast exactly what kind of usage you are planning to subject the laptop to. 
rough usage leaves too much room for interpretation. What will you be using the laptop for?


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 26, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Okay first of all mention atleast exactly what kind of usage you are planning to subject the laptop to.
> rough usage leaves too much room for interpretation. What will you be using the laptop for?



usage already mentioned above in bold letters
Usage-Long hours of usage for browsing and downloading movies and watching 1080 and 720p movies Thats it


----------



## rider (Sep 27, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> @ rider No budget but purpose is main
> First I was planning to buy this all rounder laptop
> Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> best notebook according to specs with a high end graphics card 650 just available at 58000 earlier
> ...



3rd core-i5 laptops are far better than AMD A8 in overall performance if we not talk about gaming performance. And according to your needs new 3rd gen intel processor would be better choice also it has Intel HD 4000 GPU. For durability,  rough usage, upto 5 hours of battery life  Thinkpad E430 would be good for you. Avoid toshiba laptop please.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 27, 2012)

@ rider The notebook you suggested me is not 15.6 led


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 27, 2012)

@ rider I am stuck now Have to purchase notebook in just 2 days.
Main usage is just browsing and downloading(whole night ) and watching the same downloaded movies 1080 or 720p THAts It
I had a chat with toshiba user Everything is good ,can play 1080p after adding extra ram but after sales service and keyboard quality are some negative points
Now there are 3 options amd a8 with graphics @ 33k or i5 3rg gen without graphics @34000 <<what a justice intel>>  or toshiba 18k/21k
Either spend 35 or 40k for downloading and watching movies or 21k/18k toshiba(its toshiba) Damn it .


----------



## RON28 (Sep 27, 2012)

^^^blindly go for HP laptop with A8...because its the best VFM product available now. screen is also good, and better than toshiba. and ocassinally you can play any games on it if required because it has dedicated graphic card. and try to get it locally for 32K.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 27, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^blindly go for HP laptop with A8...because its the best VFM product available now. screen is also good, and better than toshiba. and ocassinally you can play any games on it if required because it has dedicated graphic card. and try to get it locally for 32K.



No doubt a powerful notebook but doubtful about its processor fake quad core or really a exceptional performer

Surprising fact Toshiba processor b950 *dual core* ranked at 144 while windows rated it at 5.7 .On the contrary AMD a8 4500m *Quad core* ranked at 165 while windows rated it at 6.7

Watch it Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## RON28 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^do you know notebookcheck doesn't have accurate data...they say Battlefield 3 is not playable on GT 630M but check youtube videos, many people play it at high settings. just use them as reference, A8 performances on par with 2nd gen I3.


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> @ rider The notebook you suggested me is not 15.6 led



lol flipkart mentioned it wrong it has LED AntiGlare 14" screen and weighs just 2.1kgs that is really great. This laptop is very durable go for it.



helpmeout said:


> @ rider I am stuck now Have to purchase notebook in just 2 days.
> Main usage is just browsing and downloading(whole night ) and watching the same downloaded movies 1080 or 720p THAts It
> I had a chat with toshiba user Everything is good ,can play 1080p after adding extra ram but after sales service and keyboard quality are some negative points
> Now there are 3 options amd a8 with graphics @ 33k or i5 3rg gen without graphics @34000 <<what a justice intel>>  or toshiba 18k/21k
> Either spend 35 or 40k for downloading and watching movies or 21k/18k toshiba(its toshiba) Damn it .



As I told you before don't buy any toshiba laptop. Nobody buys them and it has doubtful service. Your requirements full filled in intel 3rd gen core-i5 processor. Look AMD A8 if you are planning to game on it. Overall performance in normal tasks of A8 is even worse than 3rd gen core-i3.
If you want a 15.6" core-i5 laptop take a look on this HP 2000 Series 2124TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 28, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> No doubt a powerful notebook but doubtful about its processor fake quad core or really a exceptional performer



neither fake quad nor exceptional performer. its more like a hybrid quad with dual core feature. hit the spoiler below if you want a simple explanation.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/D9tGY.jpg

each core should have its own fetch and decode unit (like in intel proccy). what AMD has done with the Bulldozer is share the fetch and decode with 2 cores. As 2nd gen APU, Trinity is nothing but enhanced bulldozer so the basic is still the same. now at this level, the basic idea core is totally thrashed. so AMD calls the 2 core system with fetch and decode unit a module. the individual integer core are termed as processor core here which is not entirely true but acceptable. in A8 you get half of the complete picture upto core 4.





helpmeout said:


> Surprising fact Toshiba processor b950 *dual core* ranked at 144 while windows rated it at 5.7 .On the contrary AMD a8 4500m *Quad core* ranked at 165 while windows rated it at 6.7



a simple advice: Don't go for the crap thing called WEI rating when comparing processor, GPU or anything. and A8 performs same as 2nd/3rd gen i3. read benchmark at anadtech or similar hardware sites. Don't know how notebookcheck compiled the list. Even their gpu chart is completely mixed up.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 28, 2012)

When we are  buying above 32k then why not buy a notebook with graphics because we would be using it for at least 2 years so as not to regret about it later.

Best notebooks in i5 series with graphics 

*2gb 630m graphics* with 2nd gen i5,2nd gen is a negative ,it must be 3rd
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Any difference between 3rd gen and 2nd gen ?

I5 3rd gen
Only 1 gb graphics 610m which sucks,must provide 630m at least 
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324058) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

1gb 630m,must provide 2gb at such a costly rate
Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

only 1 gb 7670m which must be 2gb at such costly rate,no numpad not that kinda sexy look
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

All other i5 3r gen notebooks like samsung&dell sucks because they dont provide usb 3.0
Upto 40k If going for i5 either compromise with graphics 610 over 630(lennovo) or i5 2nd gen (asus) over 3rd gen
Budget above 40k compromise with only 1gb graphics over 2gb graphics(as provided by asus)

A8     worst processor performance as reported by users and nowhere stands near i5 2nd 3rd gen and i3 1st 2nd gen
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Last one at 20.3k in local market use&throw
Toshiba Satellite C850-P5010 Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ No OS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

*What do you guys think if i5 2nd and 3rd wont make so much diff then I am feeling like going with asus(best option )
or with a8 or toshiba use&throw ????*


----------



## vkl (Sep 28, 2012)

Amd a8 4500m is comparable to i3 2310m.In general usage one won't be able to tell the difference between the two.
In many multi-threaded tasks a8 4500m takes the lead depending upon the degree of multi-threading.The thing is that the gap between the trinity mobile processors and sandybridge mobile processors has been quite narrowed with newer versions of softwares with better degree of multithreading and better optimisations.
An example of this is the performance difference between winrar4.1 and winrar4.2.Winrar 4.2 takes more memory but is significantly faster and is better optimised.
*i.imgur.com/6LNDo.png?1

In graphics intensive tasks the apu based system takes the lead.
In applications like photoshop 6,handbrake,winzip,GIMP which make good use of opencl acceleration the apu based system would perform better than or on par with the 2nd gen i5 mobile processors.In many applications that us OpenCL acceleration the gap is either narrowed or the trinity pulls ahead of the competition. 
At below 35k price range HP g6 2005ax is a good option considering it has usb3.0 ports and good GPU and a capable processor.
Between a8 and i3 2nd gen the a8 seems to be the better choice as it is as good in general tasks and pulls ahead in some multithreaded,graphic intensive and other scenarios.
Plus the GPU is good enough for gaming.

For same clocks the performance difference between i5 3rd gen and i5 2nd gen is quite less(~5%).
i5 3rd gen is a better choice in case the notebooks are without dGPU(as hd4000>hd3000).Also 3rd gen i5 with hd4000 have OpenCL support(though not as optimsied as in the case of AMD).
As of now OpenCL optimisation in AMD GPUs/APUs are far better than that in any other cases.
If the notebook has a discrete graphic card then i5 3rd gen or i5 2nd gen doesn't make any difference.

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324058) is not good enough for the price.Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) @34k is better than that.It comes with hd4000 as IGP 
Performance difference between gt610m and hd4000 is not noticeable and one would get better battery life with a system without a dGPU.

If you need a rough and durable notebook thinkpad e430 is a good choice.HD4000 is capable enough for FHD movies and a bit of casual gaming.
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX is available for around 42k locally.It is the one to go for if you want good GPU and CPU.
2GB VRAM or 1GB VRAM are not going to make any significant differences in any of the above cases.


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

Who said 2nd gen corei5 and 3rd gen core-i5 doesn't make difference? Newer 3rd gen is far better in terms of battery backup, about  20% more CPU  and 50% more GPU (with directx11) performance than older 2nd gen core-i5. Now you jumped and looking a mid range 40k+ laptop from 18k toshiba AMD laptop. If you need a dedicated GPU laptop. Get the HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook It looks pricey but take a look you would get one more year onsite warranty with special offer total 2 Years Warranty (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty).


----------



## vkl (Sep 28, 2012)

rider said:


> Who said 2nd gen corei5 and 3rd gen core-i5 doesn't make difference? Newer 3rd gen is far better in terms of battery backup, about  20% more CPU  and 50% more GPU (with directx11) performance than older 2nd gen core-i5. Now you jumped and looking a mid range 40k+ laptop from 18k toshiba AMD laptop. If you need a dedicated GPU laptop. Get the HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook It looks pricey but take a look you would get one more year onsite warranty with special offer total 2 Years Warranty (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty).



Read things properly first.
I said for "same clocks" the difference between i5 2nd gen and i5 3rd gen is around ~5%.And this is a fact.
The 20% you are quoting is the difference between a little lower clocked i5 2nd gen and a bit higher clocked i5 3rd gen and that too is not the general performance difference.General performance difference would be lower.
And I said i5 2nd or 3rd gen doesn't matter when one has a "discrete graphic card" as 40-50% better graphic performance of hd4000 over hd3000 is nulled here as the laptop would be using dGPU.

In Review: Intel Ivy Bridge Dual-Core CPUs



> *Quote from notebookcheck.net*
> Only a small performance gain of about 5 to 10 percent - that's unfortunately all the new dual-core models based on Ivy Bridge have to offer. The performance gain from the new dual-core units is even smaller than the quad cores released in April.




A fair comparison would be to pit i5 3210m against i5 2450m as they are clocked similarly.
Pitting an i5 3210m against a i5 2410 won't be fair comparison.

The mobile cores(both sandy and ivy) are architecturally not different from their desktop counterparts.When in the desktop processors at the same clock the performance difference is around (3-7%) then the same goes for mobile processors with same clocks.
As far as the battery life is concerned the ivy bridge models are generally same or slightly better than their sandybridge counterparts.They are not "far better".


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

@helpmeout HP Pavilion G6-2103TU (Intel Core i5 3rd Gen - 4GB - 500GB - Windows 7 Home Basic - 15.6'') . Buy Best HP Pavilion G6-2103TU (Intel Core i5 3rd Gen - 4GB - 500GB - Windows 7 Home Basic - 15.6'') at Lowest Price Online is costing just 32k in HS18 superdeal by using coupon GCI135E39I5E. It will be over in 6 hours buy it immediately.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 29, 2012)

*Finally*

Asus  i5 2nd gen ,*2gb* 630m graphics
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

or

lennovo  i5 *3rg gen*,1gb 630m,*2*usb 3.0*,*3 years warranty*
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z580-59-33...n7-hb/p/itmdajfgjumztw5h?pid=COMDAJFEHCZJZJXW

What to compromise 2gb 630m(asus) or i5 3rd gen (lennovo at +2k) ?
What would make much difference 3rd gen processor or 2gb graphics ? Now I am spending 40 to 42k so am now going to use it at least for 2.5/3 years *considering it futuristic*


----------



## vkl (Sep 29, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> *Finally*
> 
> Asus  i5 2nd gen ,*2gb* 630m graphics
> Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> ...



Well the lenovo laptop you quoted doesn't come with gt630m.It comes with hd4000.
For around 42-43k pick up HP Pavilion G6-2016TX.  hd7670m>gt630m
At 1366*768,there won't be any noticeable difference between 1GB and 2GB VRAM.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 30, 2012)

@ vkl Sorry lenovo notebook edited


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2012)

vkl said:


> At 1366*768,there won't be any noticeable difference between 1GB and 2GB VRAM.


pack both with Full HD display and do the same testing. still the difference will be same. these midrange GPU can't even use 512MB and manufacturer pack them with 2GB of slow DDR3 ram.


----------



## vkl (Sep 30, 2012)

^^Yes,right.What I was referring was that at 1366*768 even higher end cards like gtx670m/gtx675m won't use that much VRAM i.e. I was making a general point.
2GB VRAM with GPUs like gtx670m makes sense at higher resolutions and details.
For low or midrange cards like gt630m/hd7670m 2GB VRAM is just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 30, 2012)

*Finally*
*
Which one to go with ?*
Asus  i5 2nd gen ,*2gb* 630m graphics
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

or

lennovo  i5 *3rg gen*,1gb 630m,*2*usb 3.0*,*3 years warranty*
Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

What to compromise 2gb 630m(asus) or i5 3rd gen (lennovo at +2k) ?
What would make much difference 3rd gen processor or 2gb graphics ? Now I am spending 40 to 42k so am now going to use it at least for 2.5/3 years *considering it futuristic*


----------



## rider (Sep 30, 2012)

Get Asus laptop they are better build internally specially the mobo, faces the least issues and will be more lasting for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 2, 2012)

helpmeout said:


> *Finally*
> *
> Which one to go with ?*
> Asus  i5 2nd gen ,*2gb* 630m graphics
> ...


Get lenovo if noo gaming -Better CPU-3 year warranty-w/ os- More HDD space- Better Webcam
get asus if mild gaming-better mobo-better GPU-weak CPU-w/o OS /// You got PS3 so screw gaming on lappy
So get lenovo

So Asus *Lenovo *is better


----------



## helpmeout (Oct 20, 2012)

*Finally stick with HP 2014tx 
*
HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys, whats this 3 year warranty thing with lenovo? I did some research and found that campus offer has expired?
Can anyone please let me know about this extended warranty?


----------



## p!e (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Best laptop for long hours of downloading&browsing  and watching 1080p movies*



helpmeout said:


> Hello guys please guide me for laptop *just browsing and downloading(whole night ) and watching the same downloaded movies 1080 or 720p THAts It*
> Here we go..
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you need a laptop with Graphics Card when you are not going to Game on it?

Simply get the Lenovo G580 3rd Gen Core i5 model. Intel HD 4000 more than enough for your needs and will sufficently last 2 + Years.

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------

